# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء تهنئة وتبريكات :  تهنئة بالعضوية المميزة رائد منير

## kojyy

تم منح العضو رائد منير العضوية المميزة بقسم الكمبيوتر من قبل الادارة لنشاطه الملحوظ بالقسم 
الف مبروك

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الف مبروك اخي  *  *نتمنى ان نراك في مراتب اعلى   
وبالتوفيق* **

----------


## محمد السيد

*الف مبروك اخي*

----------


## king of royal

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك منها الى اعلى

----------

